# Cow down



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a cow have a calf while I was away and the birth took to long. Lost the calf and mom is paralyzed in the hips. Gave her all the meds but need to keep her laying up like a cow lays down. She keeps wanting to lay on her side and that's a no no. Have picked her up with tractor but back feet not working yet. It was a traumatic birth. She is still eating and drinking, try's to get up once in a while but falls and rolls over on her death side. Must keep her up right or lose her completely. This may sound silly but I given her all I can do. Gave CD&T shot right after birth. Gave 5ml MUSE shot, gave 15 ml Dexamethone (cortisone) after birth and 15 ml of same the 3rd day. She tries to get up but back legs not working. I am keeping her up right and feeding cow pellets and hay. She eats and has b/m ok. Picked her up with tractor 3 times and put old tires under her for 15-20 minutes but still no luck. She still tries to get up but back legs must have a pinched nerve. Still praying for success here. This makes for a hard days night, 8 days a week. Any suggestions? Hope some pics post.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No suggestions but I hope she gets up for you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure on the size of your tractor - but can you get her slung up using a heavy tarp with feet resting on the ground?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Milk fever? Maybe calcium.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

15WildTurkey said:


> Milk fever? Maybe calcium.


She had a hip lock during birthing and has loss the use of her back legs. I just gave her a calcium drench and will give another tomorrow. From what I understand, the operature nerve got damaged and we are in hopes the swelling will go down and she will regain the back feet movement.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Any chance she has an infection


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh poor girl. So traumatic. I really hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Any chance she has an infection


She acts like she has no pain. I gave her a CD&T shot right after the birthing and gave her 15ml dexamethone which is cortisone. Today I gave her a calcium drench and will follow up with the same tomorrow. She tries to get up but her back legs don't not cooperate. She eats her sweet feed, eats hay and drinks water. I am keeping her on her stomach and trying not to let her lie down on her side. I also keep her sprayed for flies. Tomorrow I am moving her across the road to a bedding pasture that has some trees for shade and can be cared for better. It's been a hard days night and I been working like a dog.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> She acts like she has no pain. I gave her a CD&T shot right after the birthing and gave her 15ml dexamethone which is cortisone. Today I gave her a calcium drench and will follow up with the same tomorrow. She tries to get up but her back legs don't not cooperate. She eats her sweet feed, eats hay and drinks water. I am keeping her on her stomach and trying not to let her lie down on her side. I also keep her sprayed for flies. Tomorrow I am moving her across the road to a bedding pasture that has some trees for shade and can be cared for better. It's been a hard days night and I been working like a dog.


You are doin great mama! Keep it up!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Tom, I think you are doing great. I'm sorry you are so exhausted and I'm sorry for your cow, too. That's all I can offer, just respect and sympathy.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Any chance she has an infection


She may have but she doesn't act like it. It rained last night a little, I hope that don't set her back.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

15WildTurkey said:


> Milk fever? Maybe calcium.


Gave her a calcium drench yesterday and will give another today. I have milked her some to relieve pressure.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you are right, Nerve damage, or what we call a pinched nerve. I have had this happen a handful of times over the years. Your doing good. The key is keep lifting her up so when she can use those back legs they are not totally worthless and asleep. The bad thing is the longer she is down the more muscle she is going to loose. I’m not going to sugar coat it, if she stays down too long the kindest thing to do is to let her go. It takes a long time to get that muscle built back up. I can’t call him a friend, but someone we know, he lifted his cow for 6 months before she could use her legs and have enough muscle to move around. I don’t let them go that long  
But try and get some banamine or something else for pain and inflammation. That sometimes will help. Keep her energy up. Give molasses and water or as much as I don’t really like it some nutridrench. Watch her for pneumonia. Being down puts her at a huge risk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, try to get her up with a tractor and put her in a sling.
Massage her legs and hips move her legs in a walking motion.
If she stays down, she will never be able to get up.

I am sorry she has issues. I pray she will be OK.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If she is splay legged in back, when you lift her, try using a padded strap and kind of pull her legs into the correct position so she is sort of standing. 

You are doing a good job.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

How is momma cow doing?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

We had that happen to a cow when I was growing up, my dad sent me down every day to the far back pasture to feed and water her, I can't remember how long it took, maybe a week but she was up and back with the herd. That was a long time ago, like 45 years ago so can't remember all the details.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> How is she?


About the same. Eating good and drinking water and eating hay. I gave her some outdated banamine today. I am getting some fresh bantamine tomorrow. One leg is stiff and I can't bend the joint. The other leg is bent now because I moved it. She spent the day with her legs spayed out the back end straight out. She tried to get up once in a while but back legs are useless. I gave bantamine but it is about 4 years old and I didn't have any thing else. Getting new tomorrow. I have not give up yet. She is alert to her surroundings and watches every around her. It will be this Thursday before I can lift her again. I'll try that and let her hang over some car tires maybe? I just don't know what to do.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

@TCOLVIN I don't have advice but maybe you could try posting to this cow forum? http://familycow.proboards.com/board/1/911-calls

The folks there respond very quickly if you post to the 911 forum. There are a lot of experienced people on there.
I hope she gets up soon. (pray)


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

21goaties said:


> @TCOLVIN I don't have advice but maybe you could try posting to this cow forum? http://familycow.proboards.com/board/1/911-calls
> 
> The folks there respond very quickly if you post to the 911 forum. There are a lot of experienced people on there.
> I hope she gets up soon. (pray)


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you put her on tires just make sure they can’t fall over or she fall off. Also no matte if she is in a sling or tires or whatever try to make it where her legs can touch the ground. That way if she can/wants to put weight on her legs, even the front ones she can. Trying to get up, even though she can’t, is a great sign, she still wants to live. I’ve had ones that just gave up and there wasn’t a dang thing I could do to get them to even try. Your still doing a wonderful job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up: Good advice.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

This morning I built a full sling for her and got it under her belly. I have pics I'll post but after she was picked up I noticed the right back leg was turn outward too much. I tried to move it like the left leg but it wouldn't move that way. I kept her lifted for about 30 minutes with a little weight on all four feet. She did not try to move her back legs at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job on the sling! The leg is probably because of the way she was laying and having that leg. If you can every time you set her down rotate from side to side. So if you pick her up while she was laying on her right side my her down on her left side. Give each leg a break on which one she is on and which one is out. You are doing everything correct it is a simple wait and see. Watch for any sores from being down those can turn bad fast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good you are getting her up like that, good job.

When she is up, massage and keep trying to move the legs in a normal walking position, has she been given anti-inflammatory meds, Vit E, selenium and steroids? 
This will help nerve healing and reduce swelling. 

Get her up 2 x a day or more times, supervised. 15 to 20 minutes at a time.

When laying down as mentioned, shift her weight periodically.

If she was down for too long, it may be irreversible.
Or she may have a fracture or dislocated hip joint.

Getting a vet to look at her may tell you if there is hope and she can be given proper meds to help her..


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> That is good you are getting her up like that, good job.
> 
> When she is up, massage and keep trying to move the legs in a normal walking position, has she been given anti-inflammatory meds, Vit E, selenium and steroids?
> This will help nerve healing and reduce swelling.
> ...


I am having trouble finding a large animal vet. My vet has retired because of some health issues and doesn't do house calls now. I was giving penicillin and dexatrone (cortisone) but was advise to stop about a week ago. I did give a dose of muse which has sellium in it. Should I give another round of the penicillin and cortisone and muse'?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> I am having trouble finding a large animal vet. My vet has retired because of some health issues and doesn't do house calls now. I was giving penicillin and dexatrone (cortisone) but was advise to stop about a week ago. I did give a dose of muse which has sellium in it. Should I give another round of the penicillin and cortisone and muse'?


Unless I hear different this is my plan after Church today. Lift her up in the sling, let her hang with some weight on feet for about an hour. Then give some cortisone and penicillin and feed her again some cow pellets and hay. I just left her laying on her stomach, alert and acting like a cow except both back feet are straight out behind her. Also I clean up behind her and dig a little trench and hole for urine to flow in.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May I ask why she is getting penG?

If you already gave those things and were advised to stop, you really should now.

Don't allow her legs to stay backwards, shift her around when she is on the ground.

Putting her in the sling is good to do, please do as I suggested above with massage and movement ect. 

How long has she been down now?
Do you know of any big cattle breeders around, who may be able to help you with advice?

A vet really needs to advise.
Have you called around and asked if they know of any close by, or a mobile vet?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

She has been down a week this past Friday. Haven't found a large animal vet that will do house calls. There is a guy about 50+ miles away but if you are not his regular he is slow to move. See pictures of her back leg on right side. It looks twisted. If I lay her down with that leg under her would it pop back in place or break it? Have you ever heard of a hip being out of socket? That is what it looks like to me. See pictures. She moves her tail and is passing after birth I hope.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Can any of the small animal vets recommend someone? Are you on the list for the 50 mile away guy? 
Has she shown ANY sign of improvement?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> She has been down a week this past Friday. Haven't found a large animal vet that will do house calls. There is a guy about 50+ miles away but if you are not his regular he is slow to move. See pictures of her back leg on right side. It looks twisted. If I lay her down with that leg under her would it pop back in place or break it? Have you ever heard of a hip being out of socket? That is what it looks like to me. See pictures. She moves her tail and is passing after birth I hope.
> View attachment 150285
> View attachment 150287
> View attachment 150289
> View attachment 150291


Call the one fifty miles out! Explain she has been down a week. Heck pay the emergency fee if you have to. She should have already passed placenta. If she has not that IS a problem. A big one.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a guys name they say might come out. Calling him in the morning and see if he will come. Can’t get an answer at the business and haven’t been able to get his number. No emergency number listed.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You are trying so hard, I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

talk to a Vet this morning and he doesn't come this far out. Says they are too busy. He gave me a name to call closer to me. I did and they don't do large animals anymore. Call the first vet back and he told me to come get his hip lifter and lift her up. He told me not to use the sling as it was cramping her style. He said the cow hip lifter would lift correctly and after 20 or so minutes let her back down cow style, meaning NO FEET sticking straight back. I got the lift and lifted her and strapped her front end to get her up where she needed to be. i was able to move the legs back into more cow fashion than before with the sling. After 20-25 minutes with a little weight on them she began to push with her front legs and move her back legs slightly. i put her down with legs under her and gave her some more predisone and banamine and a shot of penicillum. i will pick her up again this evening when i feed up. This was more promising than all the other pick ups we have done. Praise God
ps.- the vet actually talk to me for about 20 minutes giving me instuctions on what to do.(dance)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is such wonderful news! :clapping:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> talk to a Vet this morning and he doesn't come this far out. Says they are too busy. He gave me a name to call closer to me. I did and they don't do large animals anymore. Call the first vet back and he told me to come get his hip lifter and lift her up. He told me not to use the sling as it was cramping her style. He said the cow hip lifter would lift correctly and after 20 or so minutes let her back down cow style, meaning NO FEET sticking straight back. I got the lift and lifted her and strapped her front end to get her up where she needed to be. i was able to move the legs back into more cow fashion than before with the sling. After 20-25 minutes with a little weight on them she began to push with her front legs and move her back legs slightly. i put her down with legs under her and gave her some more predisone and banamine and a shot of penicillum. i will pick her up again this evening when i feed up. This was more promising than all the other pick ups we have done. Praise God
> ps.- the vet actually talk to me for about 20 minutes giving me instuctions on what to do.(dance)


That is WONDERFUL! I am so glad that you could get help for you and your lady.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow keep up the hard work! It really seems like she could make the turn. Thinking of you


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Great news!


Here are some pics of the hip lifting we done. I think we move forward today and I feel that she is going to walk again. We picked her up about 10:00am for about 25 minutes. She was ready to get down. I saw immediately that the hip lift is far superior to the sling. I think she actually moved the back legs slightly. I turned her Cow fashion with her back feet when we let her down. After about an hour or so she had moved her back legs straight back again. When I came in from work I picked her up again for 30 minutes. When I let her down Cow fashion I turn sides with her and bid her good night. I fed cow pellets, hay and water and sprayed her for flies. After the first pick up this morning I gave bantamine , penicillin and prednisone shots. I gave nothing this evening. I have some pics attached. Keep us in your prayers. I know she will walk again. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. Glad it is helping her so much.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So you think she got her back legs out behind her this morning trying to get up? It's great that she CAN move them from tucked under to "frog" position , that means they're working right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is great news.

With the prior pics, I was thinking that was putting major pressure on her tummy, didn't look right or good.
Glad you got the real deal to get her up, big difference.
It is wonderful you finally found some help. :goodjob:


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

We still have a ways to go but hopefully the damage done can be reversed. We lift this morning in the dark by lights. Headed out that way now.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is an interesting contraption, glad it worked for you. You may neeed to get a welder friend to look at it and be fabbing one up for you out of a trailer jack.
Good that you are getting close to her recovery.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

my wife just checked on her and says she acts wore out. She had been putting her legs straight out behind her and i was told not to let that happen as it was a sign of pulled or broken tendons in her legs. this morning i hobbled the back legs and fixed them so she cant get them behind her. i will post a picture on my phone shortly.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> So you think she got her back legs out behind her this morning trying to get up? It's great that she CAN move them from tucked under to "frog" position , that means they're working right?


well i don't she was trying to get up as i think she pulled forward with her front feet and this allowed the back feet to go backward. This is what i don't want her to do.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> well i don't she was trying to get up as i think she pulled forward with her front feet and this allowed the back feet to go backward. This is what i don't want her to do.


Well we lifted this morning and I could tell this was taking a toll on her. This evening she was just wore out. Lifted her again and she would put no weight on front or rear. I let her hang for about 25 minutes and let her down Cow fashion but changed sides of laying. This was about 6:55pm. Fed her her cow pellets and she ate all of them. Ate some hay also. At 7:30 I was eating super and my daughter called and said she was creating a ruckus and trying to move around. I stop eating and left to go check on her. Took about 5 minutes for me to get there, she was dead when I arrived. She was swollen up in her stomach. This really has sorrowed me. She must have been worse off than I knew of. It is a sad time right now, she was a sweet cow. Thanks for all your responses and input. I value this forum for its knowledge and concern to help one another. Thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry. You worked very hard to save her. It's a real shame there are no veterinarians to service your area.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry you lost her. My sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm sorry you lost her(console)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

In my eyes, you are a real hero. You worked so hard. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So so sorry!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My sympathies to you.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks to all who have sent replies. I appreciate this deeply.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You worked so hard on her.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I am so sorry about your cow. She is at peace now. You did everything you could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was so very sorry, you tried so hard too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, darn. I am so very sorry for you. You sure did all you could and then some.


----------

